# Costa coffee



## Martha (Jun 19, 2018)

i ordered the black iced espresso coffee and asked if it contained any sugar and was informed that it did not. I enjoyed the iced drink very much and it did not taste as if there was any sugar however to my dismay when I checked their website the drink contained 4.4 g of sugar per 100 ml . I am not sure how many mls my drink was but it was a rather large plastic cup.

So beware.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 19, 2018)

I keep miles away from the place


----------



## Amigo (Jun 19, 2018)

Martha said:


> i ordered the black iced espresso coffee and asked if it contained any sugar and was informed that it did not. I enjoyed the iced drink very much and it did not taste as if there was any sugar however to my dismay when I checked their website the drink contained 4.4 g of sugar per 100 ml . I am not sure how many mls my drink was but it was a rather large plastic cup.
> 
> So beware.



Yes it’s the hot espresso that has 1.3 carbs per 100ml (which still isn’t carb free but negligible).


----------



## Mark T (Jun 19, 2018)

For some of the iced drinks they sometimes put a squirt of something in to take the edge off the bitterness.

You can ask to have that replaced with a sugar free syrup instead.  Despite the sugar free syrup being polyols I've not had issues with them.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 19, 2018)

4.4g per 100ml is not much but it makes you wonder what's in it.  The normal espresso is just coffee with as you'd expect virtually no carbs but as Mark says they must put something in the iced one.  Defeats the object and definition of an espresso as far as I'm concerned.  Then again I wouldn't have an iced one anyway.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm quite friendly with my local Costa ;-)

I did ask once and they told me what it was they put in.  It began with g.  But you just have ask and they will make it without or put something else in.


----------

